# False red terror/jaguar



## Me_n_annie (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok i have had a mayan cichlid for about 6 months in a 55gal w a pleco. They have grown fine together and both are about 5 in long. No issues with the pleco. My mayan cichlid (false red terror) will only eat earth worms that you would go fishing with. She ate pellets for a while and just lost intrest. Anyway she eats only earthworm and hides all day long. Acts like it is scared to death. Wondering if that was normal. Another reason for posting this is i figured i would put another fish in there to livin it up a little. So i put a 3 in jaguar. I know once they are grown one will have to go but untill then do you think they will make it or will my mayan kill the smaller jag. Thanks


----------



## 75505 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not sure how big the jaguar cichlids are but I would actually place my money on the 3 of them harming the mayan cichlid. I admit I don't know much at all about the mayan cichlid but from what you're describing it won't likely be the one to lash out.

Each of those jaguars requires 75+ gallons as they can reach 14 inches easily. I would return them to your LFS while you still can unless you plan to upgrade to accommodate each one. 

As an alternative I would look at getting some giant danios that are 2.5-3". I'd say 7-8 of them as they like relatively large schools. They should be too big to eat and be active enough to calm the mayan cichlid down. 

See if she will eat some frozen blood words or sinking shrimp pellets. Might help bring her back towards pellets a bit.

What are all of your water parameters? This doesn't sound like she's suck but it's best to check everything when a fish is acting strange.


----------



## Me_n_annie (Apr 30, 2012)

There is just one jaguar cichlid that i put in and its just 3 inches long. When they get big enough i will sell one and keep the other. I was worried about the jag being picked on or killed. Plenty on hiddin spots tho. Water is fine.


----------



## 75505 (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay, then!  That sounds a bit better. I'm still worried that another cichlid might just discourage her from coming out, especially since it is just one other. I guess give it a bit and see how everything plays out. If she's still shy I would suggest some type of dither fish.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I would add some dithers to the tank. The Red Terror will be more apt to come out with other fish freely swimming about. Leave the Jaguar out of the mix, as it will hide more, and eventially the Jaguar will take the RT out because they grow faster from what I understand.
Also, make sure their arent that many places to hide if you are just doing the Red Terror thing, as the less places to hide, the more it will get used to not hiding all the time, and might come out more often. Spend a lot of time in the room and around the tank also helps, with lots of small feedings instead of one or two normal feedings. He/she will put feeding and people together, and will come out to greet you with a hungry stomach more often.
Art


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

Your Mayan, can easily kill a 3" jag. it might not of course. Mayans have a large mouth and my old one was mean as sin.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a 12" jaguar and a 10" mayan together in a 200 gallon and they are fine with a couple of red devils.


----------



## Me_n_annie (Apr 30, 2012)

Had to sell the mayan because it had messed up the jags tail within an hours and i wanted a jag tank to begin with. The lfs didnt have a jag when i got my mayan for cheap untill i found the jag. *** got 2 one is 2.5 in and the other is 3 in. Ill have to sell one when they get to a larger size. Hopefully one is a male i plan on keeping the male. Any suggestions on diet to make them grow fast?


----------



## sunvest (Sep 12, 2006)

My Jag totally wipeout all the Salninis that I had in a fibre glass tank of 3x3x6.Have not bother since but the Jag is now almost 1 feet in length after i lost another 6 months ago.This Jag likes to kill all Salvinis except my Jds in the tank.It is now in the fibre tank with a oscar,parrot hybrid and a louhan and a number of Jds which I could not makeout the numbers but the length is approx 7 to 8 inches.Jags are bad and could be found in our rivers.


----------

